# upgrading ports



## doughy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm upgrading two releases (8.0 - 8.2) using freebsd-update. I presume you have to do one release at a time so am now at 8.1. I started upgrading the ports installed on my pc using the portupgrade command and it's taking a long time. The question I wanted to know was if I could do another release update (to 8.2-RELEASE) then do the portupgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not necessary to upgrade ports at all.  Ports built on 8.0 will still run on 8.1, and 8.2.  Do the system upgrade first.  And it probably isn't necessary to do 8.0 to 8.1 to 8.2.

If you want to upgrade ports, do it after upgrading the system.  If your ports are far out of date, see the end of the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page for a procedure to upgrade all ports from scratch.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2011)

And don't forget to read /usr/ports/UPDATING when you are going to update your ports.


----------

